# SCRAPING BABBITT BEARINGS



## Richard King 2 (Feb 5, 2022)

My friend, student  Jan Sverre Haugjord who's from Norway, added this You Tube show to my Facebook forum on how to scrape Babbitt bearings. He has taken more of my classes then any other students and has produced dozens of You Tube shows on machine rebuilding.  Search his name sometime.


----------

